# BYU vs UTAH



## UintaMan

BYU is going to beat the Utes with the final score being 34 -31


----------



## mjschijf

UintaMan said:


> BYU is going to beat the Utes with the final score being 35 -31


No, you are wrong. Sorry. :lol:


----------



## cwp

I am an avid BYU fan, but I don't think BYU has a prayer this year. The Utes have the better defense, and BYU's defense is struggling when they are all healthy......and they aren't.
Cory


----------



## Nor-tah

I say 42-38 Blue prevails....


----------



## jahan

Nor-tah said:


> I say 42-38 Blue prevails....


So you left early so you could go and post a nasty post like this, I am so disappointed in you. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Like I said before the season even started Utah will win this one, it will be close, but no divine intervention this year. 8)


----------



## stick_man

And the time has come to step it up an notch. This week is gonna be fun to see, hear, read, etc. 

o-|| o-|| o-|| -^|^-


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU is going to lose on Saturday and that is the bottom line. The UTES have better athletic players, better defense and the offense knows when to step up the tempo to make some good plays to win the game.


----------



## stick_man

> BYU is going to lose on Saturday and that is the bottom line. The UTES have better athletic players, better defense and *the offense knows when to step up the tempo to make some good plays to win the game*.


That is one of the weaknesses of the Utah team. They haven't been stepping up the tempo until the 4th quarter. If they play that same way against BYU, they will be stepping up against BYU's second or third string. Utah is going to have to start out strong and continue strong the entire game or they will end up on the losing end of a shootout. Both teams could very easily end up scoring in the 40's and could just as easily be limited to a low scoring affair. In a shootout, I give the edge to BYU. In a defensive struggle, it goes to Utah.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> That is one of the weaknesses of the Utah team. They haven't been stepping up the tempo until the 4th quarter. If they play that same way against BYU, they will be stepping up against BYU's second or third string. Utah is going to have to start out strong and continue strong the entire game or they will end up on the losing end of a shootout. Both teams could very easily end up scoring in the 40's and could just as easily be limited to a low scoring affair. In a shootout, I give the edge to BYU. In a defensive struggle, it goes to Utah.


Brian Johnson looked good yesterday against San Diego and I think a lot of BYU fans should be nervous that maybe the UTES offense isnt as bad as you say it is.

BYU's second and third string suck.

Stickman, the 4th quarter is the most important quarter and that is when the game is won.

*BTW, Max Hall played all 4 quarters with San Diego state and the score was 41 to 12. Brian Johnson didnt play all 4 quarters and neither did the starters and the score was 63-14. The score could have been 70-14 or higher.

Brian J also threw 5 touchdowns versus Max Hall getting 3.

This was against a weak team and BYU had to kick two FG to get the job done. UTES scored 9 touchdowns!!! King Louie never had to kick a FG

BYU only scored 5 touchdowns against a weak team and they were even playing them in Provo.*

*THE UTE'S OFFENSE WAS BETTER THAN BYU'S OFFENSE!!!!*


----------



## Comrade Duck

Slayer Logic:

New Mexico is the best team in the conference because they gave San Diego the worst beat down out of anyone.

It's funny how you pick and choose the games you want to compare. How about giving us a break down of both teams games against Air Force, New Mexico, or Wyoming.

Comparing who did what against who doesn't prove anything. All that matters is the head to head competition. 

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Slayer Logic:
> 
> New Mexico is the best team in the conference because they gave San Diego the worst beat down out of anyone.
> 
> It's funny how you pick and choose the games you want to compare. How about giving us a break down of both teams games against Air Force, New Mexico, or Wyoming.
> 
> Comparing who did what against who doesn't prove anything. All that matters is the head to head competition.
> 
> Shane


That is True BYU didnt look impressive against those teams considering the circumstances. If the UTES offense shows up like they did yesterday then BYU will get beat badly on both offense and defense.

Again the UTES have been preparing for BYU since January just like TCU prepared against BYU. The UTES will beat them on a lot of tricky plays.


----------



## Comrade Duck

Let me be the first to congratulate the Ute fans on their team securing at least part of the MWC championship. CO-Champion is a lot better than NO-Champion, something their team has grown accustomed to over the last 50 years or so.

Just goes to show that even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once and awhile.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU have less players who are play makers. BYU only has Collie and Pitta. Unga is not 100% and he will get rocked on Saturday and he won't be playing as much and I think he will actually get injured more. Vakapudding won't have very many yds because the UTES defense will shut him down.

Max Hall better watch out for Paul Kruger because hes going to be in Maxxie Pads face all day. The UTES will hurt them with their special team and King louie is a great weapon to have kicking FGs.

BTW, I hope Pitta is ok because I saw him limping off the field yesterday.


----------



## Nor-tah

coyoteslayer said:


> BYU have less players who are play makers. BYU only has Collie and Pitta. Unga is not 100% and he will get rocked on Saturday and he won't be playing as much and I think he will actually get injured more. Vakapudding won't have very many yds because the UTES defense will shut him down.
> 
> *Max Hall better watch out for Paul Kruger because hes doing Maxxie Pads face all day.* The UTES will hurt them with their special team and King louie is a great weapon to have kicking FGs.
> 
> BTW, I hope Pitta is ok because I saw him limping off the field yesterday.


Sick dude, I knew you were a bunch of homos. :mrgreen: 
Pretty sad wen the best player on your team is the kicker. What now Slayer!!?? hahaha


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Sick dude, I knew you were a bunch of homos.
> Pretty sad wen the best player on your team is the kicker. What now Slayer!!?? hahaha


I said going not doing  

and I guess we could say that without Maxxie Pads then BYU would be nothing. They would probably be 2-9 right now. Max Hall better hold on to the ball better on Saturday or he will fumble it when he gets hit.

I see players getting injured on both sides and BYU will have a lot more PENALTIES because the UTES are good at making them move at the line.

If Paul was doing Maxxie Face then what does that say about Max Hall? Maybe that is why Max Hall has such big ears. Oh I didn't just say that.

Lord, I apology for my rude comment about Max Hall.


----------



## Nor-tah

coyoteslayer said:


> Sick dude, I knew you were a bunch of homos.
> Pretty sad wen the best player on your team is the kicker. What now Slayer!!?? hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> *I said going not doing*
> 
> and I guess we could say that without Maxxie Pads then BYU would be nothing. They would probably be 2-9 right now. Max Hall better hold on to the ball better on Saturday or he will fumble it when he gets hit.
> 
> I see players getting injured on both sides and BYU will have a lot more PENALTIES because the UTES are good at making them move at the line.
> 
> If Paul was doing Maxxie Face then what does that say about Max Hall? Maybe that is why Max Hall has such big ears. Oh I didn't just say that.
> 
> Lord, I apology for my rude comment about Max Hall.
Click to expand...

What time did you edit that again? :wink: Oh yeah it says on the bottom of your post. haha Just messing with ya man. The ear thing was pretty funny though... :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan

stick_man said:


> BYU is going to lose on Saturday and that is the bottom line. The UTES have better athletic players, better defense and *the offense knows when to step up the tempo to make some good plays to win the game*.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the weaknesses of the Utah team. They haven't been stepping up the tempo until the 4th quarter. If they play that same way against BYU, they will be stepping up against BYU's second or third string. Utah is going to have to start out strong and continue strong the entire game or they will end up on the losing end of a shootout. Both teams could very easily end up scoring in the 40's and could just as easily be limited to a low scoring affair. *In a shootout, I give the edge to BYU. In a defensive struggle, it goes to Utah.*
Click to expand...



+1 I could not agree more with this statement


----------



## coyoteslayer

> What time did you edit that again? Oh yeah it says on the bottom of your post. haha Just messing with ya man. The ear thing was pretty funny though...


Yes but you took out a few of my words after that.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> +1 I could not agree more with this statement


Well it's not suprising that you would agree with the comment, but how many times in your posts have you bashed on your mighty Cougars this year? I think this saturday I will see a post from you that goes along the lines of this.

@$$#$$#%% those dang cougars let down again and they don't even deserve to be in a bowl game.

Everyone watch on saturday. Uintaman will say this like he did when BYU played other teams this year.


----------



## UintaMan

coyoteslayer said:


> +1 I could not agree more with this statement
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not suprising that you would agree with the comment, but how many times in your posts have you bashed on your mighty Cougars this year? I think this saturday I will see a post from you that goes along the lines of this.
> 
> @$$#$$#%% those dang cougars let down again and they don't even deserve to be in a bowl game.
> 
> Everyone watch on saturday. Uintaman will say this like he did when BYU played other teams this year.
Click to expand...

Oh come on man, is that the best you can do? :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer

Well the last time someone said something very extreme then you blew up so today I thought I would be nice.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

It will be an interesting game. Utah's suspect offense against BYU's suspect defense. BYU's respectable offense against Utah's respectable defense. 

Because this is how they match up, I can see a fairly low scoring game. Even though I'm a Coug, I have to agree with earlier analyses...a low scoring game goes to the Utes, by a King Louie field goal. 

If, however, either team breaks out early, it could be a rout...for whichever team breaks out. Again, I have a feeling, even as a Coug, that the team to break out might be the Utes. I don't, however, rule out a win for the Cougs...we still have God and Austin Collie on our side!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29

It is definitely fun to just bullshiz back and forth and obviously no one is changing allegiances based on anyone else's witty comment, so let's see some interesting stats... 
I will go with Run defenses:
Big backs, how have they faired? Let's use Frank the Tank (I use him as the best sample of someone similar to the U's backs) as an example (I do this not having any idea what the stats are before hand). 
UNLV vs U 23 carries for 87 yards and 2 TD's
UNLV vs Y 12 carries for 31 yards and 2 TD's 
Total team for UNLV:
UNLV vs U 35 carries for 129 yards and 
UNLV vs Y 31 carries for a total of 112 yards
Of course, rushing figures by themselves are useless, so:
UNLV vs U had 30 passes for 159 yards for a combined total of 288 yards
UNLV vs Y had 44 passes for a total of 351 yards for a total of 463 yards
Score being the most significant stat of all the U allowed 21 points while the Y allowed 35  

New Mexico:
U allowed 16 points Y allowed only 3
U allowed 114 yards rushing Y gave 117 yards
U allowed 288 total yards and Y allowed 382 yards--interesting stat as there is no correlation to the score allowed (the block in the back fall is part of that, but still allowed 13 less points) Bronco says bend...break make them beat us all the way down field with no risky blitzes, etc., which is manifested by the score, next measure would be 3rd down conversions:
U allowed 3/13 while Y allowed 8/18 so maybe this game was a bit of an anomaly. 

I guess the only thing that seems fairly conclusive would be that based on the small sample of these two games the Y's run defense is just as good as the U's, the U will have to beat then with the pass; anyone care to give stats on passing offenses? I think I already know that answer assuming Pitta, Collie and Reed are all healthy.

My prognostication is score in the 30's, but too close to call.


----------



## Guest

42-41 Final
BYU wins on a last minute TD leaving 30,000 Ute fans in stunned silence. 

GO COUGARS!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

I think BYU will be humbled again on Saturday like they were when they played TCU. BYU didn't learn anything from playing TCU. The UTES have the BYU's number and it will be awesome when BYU is exposed again.

Remember when the UTES beat BYU 52-21 in 2004. Well I think The UTES will win this year 35-21. I also think the UTES will be ahead most of the game.


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> The UTES have the BYU's number and it will be awesome when BYU is exposed again.


WE are all now much dumber for having read that line; to which number are you referring? 14-10 or 33-31?

BTW the series is loaded with 3-game streaks, guess who is up for the 3rd consecutive?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> WE are all now much dumber for having read that line; to which number are you referring? 14-10 or 33-31?
> 
> BTW the series is loaded with 3-game streaks, guess who is up for the 3rd consecutive?


Hello, the UTES have been planning for this game since January just like TCU did. Revenge is sweet and they will get it on saturday. I hope you have enough tissue boxes Huge because you my friend are going to need them.

They will knock Unga out of commission and maybe even Max Hall. Does BYU have any back up QBs?


----------



## orvis1.2

Oh Coyotelayer, you kill me.


----------



## orvis1

One thing I have learned in college football is that the vegas lines are usually very close to what the outcome of the real game is. Currently vegas likes the Utes by 4 points, I see a close game back and forth with the utes doing thier usual wake up and play in the 4th campain. Utes by 7 and cougar fans getting beer spilled all over them as they just try to avoid ute fan storming the field to celebrate. Usually in close matchups the better defensive team wins and no doubt Utah has a much better defense. GO UTES! To bad the cougs had to loose to TCU otherwise this game would have been EPIC!


----------



## orvis1

Not to mention the utes just had a bye week so they will be rested and ready to go!


----------



## jahan

Huge29 said:


> It is definitely fun to just bullshiz back and forth and obviously no one is changing allegiances based on anyone else's witty comment, so let's see some interesting stats...
> I will go with Run defenses:
> Big backs, how have they faired? Let's use Frank the Tank (I use him as the best sample of someone similar to the U's backs) as an example (I do this not having any idea what the stats are before hand).
> UNLV vs U 23 carries for 87 yards and 2 TD's
> UNLV vs Y 12 carries for 31 yards and 2 TD's
> Total team for UNLV:
> UNLV vs U 35 carries for 129 yards and
> UNLV vs Y 31 carries for a total of 112 yards
> Of course, rushing figures by themselves are useless, so:
> UNLV vs U had 30 passes for 159 yards for a combined total of 288 yards
> UNLV vs Y had 44 passes for a total of 351 yards for a total of 463 yards
> Score being the most significant stat of all the U allowed 21 points while the Y allowed 35
> 
> New Mexico:
> U allowed 16 points Y allowed only 3
> U allowed 114 yards rushing Y gave 117 yards
> U allowed 288 total yards and Y allowed 382 yards--interesting stat as there is no correlation to the score allowed (the block in the back fall is part of that, but still allowed 13 less points) Bronco says bend...break make them beat us all the way down field with no risky blitzes, etc., which is manifested by the score, next measure would be 3rd down conversions:
> U allowed 3/13 while Y allowed 8/18 so maybe this game was a bit of an anomaly.
> 
> I guess the only thing that seems fairly conclusive would be that based on the *small sample* of these two games the Y's run defense is just as good as the U's, the U will have to beat then with the pass; anyone care to give stats on passing offenses? I think I already know that answer assuming Pitta, Collie and Reed are all healthy.
> 
> My prognostication is score in the 30's, but too close to call.


Small sample is correct. :wink: :lol: I think all this shows is this is going to be a good game. What about if you use the CSU numbers or the TCU numbers for comparision. :wink: :mrgreen: My point being we could all use what ever numbers to prove whatever point we want to prove. Here are some numbers that do matter, Utes have lost the last two years, that is a fact. So anything can happen. I am not going to talk smack, the smack talking is over, it is now time for the teams to decide who is going to win.


----------



## bowhunter3

Should be a very good game, BYU played a impressive game on Saturday. I really thought they would lose that game. I really think Utah will win, but its going to be close again and anything can happen.


----------



## UintaMan

coyoteslayer said:


> I think BYU will be humbled again on Saturday like they were when they played TCU. BYU didn't learn anything from playing TCU. *The UTES have the BYU's number and it will be awesome when BYU is exposed again.*
> Remember when the UTES beat BYU 52-21 in 2004. Well I think The UTES will win this year 35-21. I also think the UTES will be ahead most of the game.


That's the second time in two days time that you have made this comment, you really are an idiot aren't you? Why don't you take your idiotic comments to where buggs took them!


----------



## HighNDry

Do you think Utah will take a page from the Air Force and try to cheat to win? It took the referees well into the game before they realized AFA was mimicking BYU's snap count and cadence.

Like I've said before and I'm holding to it. This is Utah's year. They get pumped for these games. Heck, they get pumped when they play BYU when the Y has a losing season. In fact Utah is so stupid, they cheer against BYU when they play other teams. They would rather play an 0-9 BYU team than a 9-1 BYU team. Why else would they cheer against them during the season?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> That's the second time in two days time that you have made this comment, you really are an idiot aren't you? Why don't you take your idiotic comments to where buggs took them!


Sounds like someone has their panties in a wad again. Are you going to blow up like you did last time?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Do you think Utah will take a page from the Air Force and try to cheat to win? It took the referees well into the game before they realized AFA was mimicking BYU's snap count and cadence.


That just shows you how stupid BYU is. Did you see Max Hall get pissed at his line and call a time out. Hes going to be very frustrated on saturday.


----------



## HighNDry

I think you're right. I think Utah will have Hall running for his life. I think Utah's speed will really hurt BYU. I don't see BYU pulling it off with injuries to key players. I see Utah dancing around, throwing it in BYU's face way more than BYU did to them the last two years, but that's just the nature of Utah football. It's way more important to them, than it is to BYU.


----------



## muley_crazy

Utah 35
BYU 10

Cougar D sucks and without Pita at full strength the Cougar O will stink it up as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Cougar D sucks and without Pita at full strength the Cougar O will stink it up as well.


I heard Pitta sprained his ankle. Hmm I hope little collie doesnt get hurt. Did you see them knock the poop out of him out of bounds. Unga is pretty much done for the year. Max Hall has a bad knee.


----------



## Guest

muley_crazy said:


> Cougar D sucks and without Pita at full strength the Cougar O will stink it up as well. :mrgreen:


No argument from me about the Cougar D, although I thought they looked much better against AFA, with the exception of a few reverses and big yardage runs, than they did against UNLV and CSU. I still don't see them being able to stop Utah though.

But the Cougar offense still has plenty of weapons even without Pitta. Although he doesn't have the numbers that Pitta has George is just as good, and I can also see BYU passing to Unga out of the backfield a lot as well in the event Pitta is unable to play. And of course, BYU still has the best WR in the country in Collie, and Reed and Chambers as well, Hall will still have plenty of targets.

I can only see this game going one of two ways: a blowout for Utah similar to TCU, or a shootout similar to CSU and UNLV. If the Cougar line cannot contain the blitz and Utah is able to get to Hall then it will be the first option. But if Hall gets enough time to throw and they are able to run the ball as well then it could be the second option and either team could win it. I think it will be the second option with BYU winning on the last drive of the game to the utter horror of Ute fans.

GO COUGARS!!


----------



## muley_crazy

coyoteslayer said:


> Cougar D sucks and without Pita at full strength the Cougar O will stink it up as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Pitta sprained his ankle. Hmm I hope little collie doesnt get hurt. Did you see them knock the poop out of him out of bounds. Unga is pretty much done for the year. Max Hall has a bad knee.
Click to expand...

Word is Pitta has a MCL sprain.

The Ute's will blitz the holy crap out of Hall.


----------



## bowhunter3

WeakenedWarrior said:


> muley_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cougar D sucks and without Pita at full strength the Cougar O will stink it up as well. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> No argument from me about the Cougar D, although I thought they looked much better against AFA, with the exception of a few reverses and big yardage runs, than they did against UNLV and CSU. I still don't see them being able to stop Utah though.
> 
> But the Cougar offense still has plenty of weapons even without Pitta. Although he doesn't have the numbers that Pitta has George is just as good, and I can also see BYU passing to Unga out of the backfield a lot as well in the event Pitta is unable to play. *And of course, BYU still has the best WR in the country in Collie*, and Reed and Chambers as well, Hall will still have plenty of targets.
> 
> I can only see this game going one of two ways: a blowout for Utah similar to TCU, or a shootout similar to CSU and UNLV. If the Cougar line cannot contain the blitz and Utah is able to get to Hall then it will be the first option. But if Hall gets enough time to throw and they are able to run the ball as well then it could be the second option and either team could win it. I think it will be the second option with BYU winning on the last drive of the game to the utter horror of Ute fans.
> 
> GO COUGARS!!
Click to expand...

wow :roll:


----------



## jahan

Austin Collie is leading the nation is receiving yards this year, but I don't think he is the best in the country. I think he is very good though, a top 5 or so.


----------



## Chaser

With Utah's great defense, and BYU's mediocre offense, I think we can expect to see more of this on saturday:


----------



## bowhunter3

jahan said:


> Austin Collie is leading the nation is receiving yards this year, but I don't think he is the best in the country. I think he is very good though, a top 5 or so.


watch where he gets drafted, he will not be in the top 5 of wide outs taken.


----------



## Chaser

Meanwhile, as Utah practices FOOTBALL, this is what BYU does with their time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJeFR6xJ ... re=related


----------



## coyoteslayer

> And of course, BYU still has the best WR in the country in Collie


But Hall is going to need time to throw to Collie. Where was Collie in the TCU game. Where was Unga or Vakapudding or Pitta or George? Did they stay home?


----------



## takemefishin

the way things are going i'd say its looking like a 13-10 victory for the utes :|


----------



## coyoteslayer

How many times was Max Hall sacked when they played TCU? I believe 7 times.


----------



## BIGBEAN

They aren't playing TCU, they are playing the Utes.


----------



## OKEE

I'm not a BYU or Utah fan. but I'll cast my Vote BYU by a field goal


----------



## coyoteslayer

YES, I know Jelly Bean, but the UTES play a lot like TCU on both offense and defense. Max Hall's offense was crappy with TCU's defense and it will be the same for when they play the UTES.

BYU won't have much help from key players like Pitta and Unga who have helped them win games earlier in the year. The UTes will sack Max Hall 7 + times on Saturday and he might hurt his knee or shoulder because it will be physical.


----------



## muley_crazy

I think Collie is a great receiver, but Crabtree is by far the best receiver in the nation.


----------



## BIGBEAN

coyoteslaye wrote:


> YES, I know Jelly Bean, but the UTES play *a lot like *TCU on both offense and defense. Max Hall's offense was crappy with TCU's defense and it will be the same for when they play the UTES.


Two totally different teams. Its an in state rivalry it won't be a blow out. I think your wheels need some grease your squeaking when you think. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> The UTes will sack Max Hall 7 + times on Saturday and he might hurt his knee or shoulder because it will be physical.


Thats extremely optimistic I think.... I was talking to mjschiff about this earlier and I think that if Utah's D can hold it close, then they'll have a chance but if their O gets stuck in this conservative play calling mode and doesn't come out red hot, I don't know that they can keep up with BYU's offense. This will either be a low scoring affair with Utah squeaking out a win at the end or BYU will blow it open from the start and Utah's offense won't be able to catch up. I hope that I'm wrong and Utah absolutely blows the doors off the place, beating the Y into oblivion but I don't see it working out that way. :?


----------



## BIGBEAN

Coyoteslayer:
Is this the vision of Unga you have:









Riverratt77 I finally agree with one of your posts.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Two totally different teams. Its an in state rivalry it won't be a blow out. I think your wheels need some grease your squeaking when you think.


I never said it would be a blow out. BUT I guess in 2004 there wasn't much of a rivalry game when the UTes beat BYU 52-21.

Well TCU beat BYU 35 to 7 right and UTES beat TCU 13 to 10 so I guess magically BYU will get better when they play the UTES since the game is HOLY.


----------



## Riverrat77

Utah's D is not TCU's D. Not even close.... They're good but they're not hold BYU to 7 points good. Maybe they'll pull off the game of their season and I hope they do but I wouldn't put my money on it.


----------



## coyoteslayer

JellyBean, Unga won't be playing a lot in the game so I would never vision that. Unga took a hit and has severe migraines. He didnt play much against Air Force in case you didnt notice.


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> Utah's D is not TCU's D. Not even close.... They're good but they're not hold BYU to 7 points good.


Finally a post by you in the sports arena I agree with. -*|*- College football is about match-ups and emotions. BYU didn't match up well for TCU's defense quickness and athleticism. While Utah has a good defense, they are NOT TCU on defense. Also, TCU was up for that game, BYU was not, although I doubt BYU would have won if they were mentally in the game it would have been much closer. I fully expect BYU to be mentally in the game Saturday, they are the two time defending conference champions, they are not going to just hand the trophy to Utah w/o a fight.

FWIW, BYU has more 10 win seasons than the next two teams combined. Yet HOGAN says BYU hasn't been dominate in football, go figure. :?


----------



## HighNDry

bowhunter3 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Collie is leading the nation is receiving yards this year, but I don't think he is the best in the country. I think he is very good though, a top 5 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> watch where he gets drafted, he will not be in the top 5 of wide outs taken.
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter where you get drafted. Look at Alex Smith. He was suppose to go in and light up the NFL. HaaHa. He was good against a mediocre college conference but can't play against the big boys. Then what happened to that basketball player that was suppose to do the same for the NBA? Haahaa! Nothin"!!


----------



## proutdoors

HighNDry said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Collie is leading the nation is receiving yards this year, but I don't think he is the best in the country. I think he is very good though, a top 5 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> watch where he gets drafted, he will not be in the top 5 of wide outs taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter where you get drafted. Look at Alex Smith. He was suppose to go in and light up the NFL. HaaHa. He was good against a mediocre college conference but can't play against the big boys. Then what happened to that basketball player that was suppose to do the same for the NBA? Haahaa! Nothin"!!
Click to expand...

FYI, Collie will be back next fall to set more records as well. If he stays healthy, when he gets drafted (notice I didn't say if) he will be a top 5 receiver. The NFL scouts love his speed, route running, and work ethic. While I won't say he is better than Crabtree, I sure don't think there are 4+ playing at the college level that are better NFL prospects than Austin. Being a utehomer, I can understand why you will try and run the guy down. How is Alex Smith and Andrew Bogut doing in their collective occupations anyhow? :shock:


----------



## BIGBEAN

Coyoteslayer wrote:


> JellyBean, Unga won't be playing a lot in the game so I would never vision that. Unga took a hit and has severe migraines. He didnt play much against Air Force in case you didnt notice.


I didn't watch the game, I was out doing more important things like looking at deer. I listened to some of it on the radio. Mendenhall didn't mention him in todays injury report http://www.sltrib.com/byucougars/ci_11006346

By the way it is Garbonzo not Jelly or if I like ya BeanDip :wink:


----------



## Guest

coyoteslayer said:


> Well TCU beat BYU 35 to 7 right and UTES beat TCU 13 to 10 so I guess magically BYU will get better when they play the UTES since the game is HOLY.


The Utes needed help from TCU (namely their kicker) to beat them at home. If they had played in Fort Worth they may not have lost as badly as BYU but they still would have taken a loss. Utah did not beat TCU as much as TCU beat themselves with costly mistakes which they would not have made playing at home.

There were many factors that contributed to BYU's poor performance last month in Fort Worth that will not translate to the game next Saturday just because Utah and TCU are similar.

1) BYU *should* be better prepared for this game than they were for TCU. I don't think they were overlooking TCU but they were clearly unprepared for the game on both sides of the ball. This was the #1 reason for the butt whoopin' they got and Bronco took full responsibility in the post game press conference.

2) There was A LOT more pressure on BYU when they played TCU with all the national attention and having the nation's longest winning streak and "quest for perfection" crap that they had too much to lose and just couldn't handle the pressure. TCU came out and punched them in the mouth and they just gave up. Now it is Utah that has all the pressure and has everything to lose and BYU can come out and play fast and loose like TCU did because they have nothing to lose.

3) This is the Holy War and recent history has shown more often than not that this is a dog fight where the team that makes "just one more play" wins the game. The last two years this has been BYU and it could just as easily be again.


----------



## HighNDry

coyoteslayer said:


> JellyBean, Unga won't be playing a lot in the game so I would never vision that. Unga took a hit and has severe migraines. He didnt play much against Air Force in case you didnt notice.


They didn't need Unga to beat Air Force. Geeez, coyoteslayer, you need to watch a few games. You're talking about a team that has played the same teams Utah has played and are 6-1 in conference. I'd say that's good. If Utah wins then it gives more credibility to the Utes. Don't be so quick to belittle the Y.


----------



## Riverrat77

HighNDry said:


> Your talking about a team that has played the same teams Utah has played and are 6-1 in conference. I'd say that's good. If Utah wins then it gives more credibility to the Utes. Don't be so quick to belittle the Y.


This is true... if the U wins, hopefully they get the chance to play somebody really good in a bowl game and don't get stuck with playing somebody like armPITT again.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Its Garbanzo beans :wink:


----------



## BIGBEAN

I didn't say I didn't like ya so BeanDip is still available unless bean dip doesn't sit to well with you.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Refried Beans severe migraines wouldn't really put you on the injured list.


----------



## Guest

coyoteslayer said:


> JellyBean, Unga won't be playing a lot in the game so I would never vision that. Unga took a hit and has severe migraines. He didnt play much against Air Force in case you didnt notice.


Unga had 88 yards on 19 carries and two touchdowns against Air Force. Typical coyoteplayer, typical. :roll: :roll:


----------



## HighNDry

Riverrat77 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a team that has played the same teams Utah has played and are 6-1 in conference. I'd say that's good. If Utah wins then it gives more credibility to the Utes. Don't be so quick to belittle the Y.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true... if the U wins, hopefully they get the chance to play somebody really good in a bowl game and don't get stuck with playing somebody like armPITT again.
Click to expand...

The reason they played Pitt was because the bowl selection people were trying to get Utah a team that was equal to them. Hopefully, this year they will realize Utah is a little better than some of the middle road teams in the tougher conferences. I'd like to see Utah play a tougher opponent, but stat wise they arn't as good this year as they were in 2004. Squeeking out wins usually doesn't fare well in the national spotlight and using the San Diego State game last week doesn't mean anything. Weber State could beat San Diego State this year.


----------



## Guest

Riverrat77 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a team that has played the same teams Utah has played and are 6-1 in conference. I'd say that's good. If Utah wins then it gives more credibility to the Utes. Don't be so quick to belittle the Y.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true... if the U wins, hopefully they get the chance to play somebody really good in a bowl game and don't get stuck with playing somebody like armPITT again.
Click to expand...

If Utah wins Saturday they will most likely get Texas in the Fiesta Bowl or Alabama (after they lose to Florida in the SEC title game) in the Sugar Bowl. Good luck with that Utes.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/bowlproje ... 08&week=12

BTW - Look at Penn State getting stuck with #21 Oregon State in the Rose Bowl! Wow!


----------



## Chaser

HighNDry said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Collie is leading the nation is receiving yards this year, but I don't think he is the best in the country. I think he is very good though, a top 5 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> watch where he gets drafted, he will not be in the top 5 of wide outs taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter where you get drafted. Look at Alex Smith. He was suppose to go in and light up the NFL. HaaHa. He was good against a mediocre college conference but can't play against the big boys. Then what happened to that basketball player that was suppose to do the same for the NBA? Haahaa! Nothin"!!
Click to expand...

Not much those guys can do when they get drafted to crappy teams! Alex Smith's O-line was HORRIBLE while he played, that's why he got blown up and hasn't been able to heal. Put him on a team with a half decent line and he would have had a much different experience these last 3 years.

As for Andrew Bogut- same deal. Michael Redd is the only player around him that's worth a ****. Besides, just because he hasn't put up the numbers that a bunch of other big names have doesn't mean he isn't producing. If I'm not mistaken, he averages 12-15 ppg, and near 10 rebounds per game. Pretty close to averaging a double double every night. Just because nobody but Danny Ainge and maybe a few others from BYU have had success in the NBA doesn't mean you need to rain on Utah's parade! Don't make me start listing all the players from Utah that have gone pro!


----------



## HighNDry

Give Mickey Mouse a good O-line and supporting players and he could win too. These guys were touted as the next super heroes on their own merits, they ate it up and never gave proper props to the supporting players around them when they were drawing up contracts with their agents and the teams they were drafted to. Of course Jim McMahon wasn't suppose to take the Bears to superbowl and win it either. How many years did it take Steve Young to get his chance?


----------



## proutdoors

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Not much those guys can do when they get drafted to crappy teams! Alex Smith's O-line was HORRIBLE while he played, that's why he got blown up and hasn't been able to heal. Put him on a team with a half decent line and he would have had a much different experience these last 3 years. Number one drafted players are supposed to make their team better, Alex did NOT. He is done in SF, and most likely done in the NFL. That can't be blamed on the OL in SF.  :roll:
> 
> As for Andrew Bogut- same deal. Michael Redd is the only player around him that's worth a ****. Besides, just because he hasn't put up the numbers that a bunch of other big names have doesn't mean he isn't producing. If I'm not mistaken, he averages 12-15 ppg, and near 10 rebounds per game. Pretty close to averaging a double double every night. Just because nobody but Danny Ainge and maybe a few others from BYU have had success in the NBA doesn't mean you need to rain on Utah's parade! Don't make me start listing all the players from Utah that have gone pro! Did Ainge get drafted number one overall? Do you really want to compare his success and championship rings with Bogut's? :?


----------



## martymcfly73

Smith wasn't that great to begin with. The only reason he went number one is that there weren't any other QB's that year. He should be paying Matt Lienhart for staying at USC for an extra year. He's done in the NFL.


----------



## Guest

fatbass said:


> Watch it, WW! Alabama's number 1 for a reason. They'll lay waste to Florida. Saban knows how to prepare this team to win regardless of who the opponent might be. Alabama goes undefeated this year!
> 
> ROLL TIDE, ROLL!


Believe me Fatbass, it is not what I want, because if Utah does beat BYU and goes to the BCS then my dirty little fantasy would be to see them get trounced by Urban and the Gators. Oh the irony! :lol: But realistically Florida is looking like the best team in the country right now and will probably win the SEC and play the Big 12 for the national championship.


----------



## utahgolf

fatbass,,,

you really think alabama is going to "lay waste" to Florida???? Florida's offense is rolling and there defense is just as tough....As of right now, florida has to be the most dangerous team in college football.... Alabama is gonna have to fight for there life when they square off against florida...


----------



## bowhunter3

watch where he gets drafted, he will not be in the top 5 of wide outs taken.[/quote]
It doesn't matter where you get drafted. Look at Alex Smith. He was suppose to go in and light up the NFL. HaaHa. He was good against a mediocre college conference but can't play against the big boys. Then what happened to that basketball player that was suppose to do the same for the NBA? Haahaa! Nothin"!![/quote]FYI, Collie will be back next fall to set more records as well. If he stays healthy, when he gets drafted (notice I didn't say if) he will be a top 5 receiver. The NFL scouts love his speed, route running, and work ethic. While I won't say he is better than Crabtree, I sure don't think there are 4+ playing at the college level that are better NFL prospects than Austin. Being a utehomer, *I can understand why you will try and run the guy down. How is Alex Smith and Andrew Bogut doing in their collective occupations anyhow? :shock:[/quote]*

I don't know, they sure made you guys look bad :roll: What a bunch of garbage, no scouts have been talking about Collie, you just make up crap and think everyone is going to believe you since you think you know everything. I can make up a scouting report to. Guy is soft, won't go across the middle, is afraid of contact. How does that sound?


----------



## Guest

bowhunter3, Collie leads the nation in receiving yards and after he gets his 10th straight 100+ yard game on Saturday and scores the game winning touchdown he will go down as the greatest receiver in BYU history.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Cougar fan here. Alex Smith and Andrew Bogut fan here too! BYU, unfortunately has not sent anyone to the NBA recently who could carry Bogut's shorts. And, our HOF QB, Steve Young, went a long time before he found a good team and became an impact player. No way do I think Smith is done. If he can get healthy and find a good team, he'll play well for someone...even if he has to back someone up for awhile (Montana - Young style).


----------



## Guest

I am also not one to talk any smack about Alex Smith or Andrew Bogut. Regardless of what they have or have not done to this point in their far-from-over professional careers Utah is the only school in NCAA history to have TWO #1 draft picks in the NBA and NFL in the same year. You gotta give them props for that.


----------



## proutdoors

WeakenedWarrior said:


> I am also not one to talk any smack about Alex Smith or Andrew Bogut. Regardless of what they have or have not done to this point in their far-from-over professional careers Utah is the only school in NCAA history to have TWO #1 draft picks in the NBA and NFL in the same year. You gotta give them props for that.


Props as flops! 


bowhunter3 said:


> What a bunch of garbage, *no scouts have been talking about Collie*, you just make up crap and think everyone is going to believe you since you think you know everything. I can make up a scouting report to. Guy is soft, won't go across the middle, is afraid of contact. How does that sound?


You want to stand by that statement? :?


----------



## bowhunter3

yes sir,

You want to make it sound like all the NFL scouts are talking about him, and they are not. Yes I am sure some of them are, they have also noticed his problems as well. You like to spew your words around on here and no one calls you out.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> What a bunch of garbage, *no scouts have been talking about Collie*, you just make up crap and think everyone is going to believe you since you think you know everything. I can make up a scouting report to. Guy is soft, won't go across the middle, is afraid of contact. How does that sound?


This was your earlier post, followed by:


bowhunter3 said:


> yes sir,
> 
> You want to make it sound like all the NFL scouts are talking about him, and they are not.* Yes I am sure some of them are*, they have also noticed his problems as well. You like to spew your words around on here and no one calls you out.


Which is it, none or some? :roll: Talk about spewing! -_O-


----------



## bowhunter3

I stand by what I said, you got my point. Why don't you find where the scouts have talked about what you said in your post. It will be interesting.


----------



## BIGBEAN

bowhunter3 wrote:


> I don't know, they sure made you guys look bad What a bunch of garbage, no scouts have been talking about Collie, you just make up crap and think everyone is going to believe you since you think you know everything. I can make up a scouting report to. Guy is soft, won't go across the middle, is afraid of contact. How does that sound?


There sure have been alot of NFL scouts around BYU campus this year, this isn't hear say it is fact. I have met some of them and have just seen the rest. Collie is on their radar as well as a couple other players.


----------



## HighNDry

WeakenedWarrior said:


> I am also not one to talk any smack about Alex Smith or Andrew Bogut. Regardless of what they have or have not done to this point in their far-from-over professional careers Utah is the only school in NCAA history to have TWO #1 draft picks in the NBA and NFL in the same year. You gotta give them props for that.


That's just it. They get touted as the next best thing to water in the desert, with expectations of going in and immediately helping some struggling teams. They didn't do it. Now, had they been drafted under the idea that they would develop into good players eventually, I wouldn't ride them so hard.

Steve Young is different because he was drafted into a struggling league. When he got to the NFL, he made his own decision to stay at SF and learn under Montana. He had offers to go to other teams and start but he made the decision to do it the way he did it. Superbowls and MVP status followed.

McMahon, just went in and did his thing. A superbowl followed.

Maybe down the road we will see one of the Utes first round, number one picks do something. That would be great. But, they have not lived up to the game changing, franchise changing, instant impact superheroes they were touted as being.


----------



## bowhunter3

BIGBEAN said:


> bowhunter3 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, they sure made you guys look bad What a bunch of garbage, no scouts have been talking about Collie, you just make up crap and think everyone is going to believe you since you think you know everything. I can make up a scouting report to. Guy is soft, won't go across the middle, is afraid of contact. How does that sound?
> 
> 
> 
> There sure have been alot of NFL scouts around BYU campus this year, this isn't hear say it is fact. I have met some of them and have just seen the rest. Collie is on their radar as well as a couple other players.
Click to expand...

I am sure he is as well as others, Pitta is probably the most talked about. But, did you here the scouting report that Pro threw out, did you here them say that? I doubt it. That is my point, don't go making up crap and then expect everyone to believe it.


----------



## HighNDry

That's what I'm saying about Alex Smith and Andrew Bogut. Don't make stuff up about them. Big deal, 2 number one picks, never before happened to any other school. Frankly, after all the hype, I'd be embarrassed at all the hype and hoopla surrounding them. Average players in the long run, out of a suspect conference. That's why the WAC and MWC doesn't get much respect. The supposed two best college players at the time and they can't make an impact?


----------



## Guns and Flies

BYU by 35 _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> did you here the scouting report that Pro threw out, did you here them say that? I doubt it. That is my point, don't go making up crap and then expect everyone to believe it.


Let's try and be intellectually honest for a minute utehomer. I said he is highly rated by MANY NFL scouts, and you said NO NFL scouts were looking at him. Now, who is spewing hyperbole and who is stating FACTS? I made nothing up, but you flat out LIED on saying NO scouts were looking at Collie. I report, you spew.


----------



## bowhunter3

watch where he gets drafted, he will not be in the top 5 of wide outs taken.[/quote]
It doesn't matter where you get drafted. Look at Alex Smith. He was suppose to go in and light up the NFL. HaaHa. He was good against a mediocre college conference but can't play against the big boys. Then what happened to that basketball player that was suppose to do the same for the NBA? Haahaa! Nothin"!![/quote]FYI, Collie will be back next fall to set more records as well. If he stays healthy, when he gets drafted (notice I didn't say if) he will be a top 5 receiver. *The NFL scouts love his speed, route running, and work ethic.* While I won't say he is better than Crabtree, I sure don't think there are 4+ playing at the college level that are better NFL prospects than Austin. Being a utehomer, I can understand why you will try and run the guy down. How is Alex Smith and Andrew Bogut doing in their collective occupations anyhow? :shock:[/quote]

when have they said that, that is what I am talking about. You made crap up


----------



## UintaMan

coyoteslayer said:


> WE are all now much dumber for having read that line; to which number are you referring? 14-10 or 33-31?
> 
> BTW the series is loaded with 3-game streaks, guess who is up for the 3rd consecutive?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, the UTES have been planning for this game since January just like TCU did. Revenge is sweet and they will get it on saturday. I hope you have enough tissue boxes Huge because you my friend are going to need them.
> 
> They will knock Unga out of commission and maybe even Max Hall. Does BYU have any back up QBs?
Click to expand...

Unga has run all over and crushed Utah's defense the last two years, I see no reason that would lead me to believe he won't do it again this year! Max has done just fine against that defense as well. Try some other angle to get you to believe CS. I think everyone of your stupid ideas have been shot down with no merit to them whatsoever.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> watch where he gets drafted, he will not be in the top 5 of wide outs taken.
> It doesn't matter where you get drafted. Look at Alex Smith. He was suppose to go in and light up the NFL. HaaHa. He was good against a mediocre college conference but can't play against the big boys. Then what happened to that basketball player that was suppose to do the same for the NBA? Haahaa! Nothin"!!FYI, Collie will be back next fall to set more records as well. If he stays healthy, when he gets drafted (notice I didn't say if) he will be a top 5 receiver. *The NFL scouts love his speed, route running, and work ethic.* While I won't say he is better than Crabtree, I sure don't think there are 4+ playing at the college level that are better NFL prospects than Austin. Being a utehomer, I can understand why you will try and run the guy down. How is Alex Smith and Andrew Bogut doing in their collective occupations anyhow? :shock:
> 
> when have they said that, that is what I am talking about. You made crap up


NOt so fast my utehomer friend. Mr Corso on ESPN said he had talked to MANY NFL scouts that like his 4.5 speed, route running, and work ethic. I didn't "make crap up", but I did 'expose' you spewing crap by saying NO SCOUTS were looking at Collie. Keep digging utehomer, sooner or later you will see the light.


----------



## bowhunter3

your nuts. Corso is a real fine judge of talent, the only reason he is on that show is because he is nuts. Anyways he is no NFL scout, and you still don't have proof of any scouts saying that crap. And I do see the light it is you being in denial of how big of a homer you are. You love throwing that out there when you are the biggest of them all.


----------



## UintaMan

bowhunter3 said:


> your nuts. Corso is a real fine judge of talent, the only reason he is on that show is because he is nuts. Anyways he is no NFL scout, and you still don't have proof of any scouts saying that crap. And I do see the light it is you being in denial of how big of a homer you are. You love throwing that out there when you are the biggest of them all.


Dude, you dug your own grave and PRO has been dumping shovel loads of dirt on you for the last 20 posts. Give it up, your making yourself look foolish! :roll:


----------



## UintaMan

Check these three videos out. They are awesome and are the best in regards to the rivalry, if these don't get your blood going I don't know what will. Saturday can't get here fast enough. Oh and by the way, it looks like Pita is going to play Saturday!

http://1280thezone.com/blogs/big_show/r ... _the_mood/


----------



## bowhunter3

UintaMan said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your nuts. Corso is a real fine judge of talent, the only reason he is on that show is because he is nuts. Anyways he is no NFL scout, and you still don't have proof of any scouts saying that crap. And I do see the light it is you being in denial of how big of a homer you are. You love throwing that out there when you are the biggest of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you dug your own grave and PRO has been dumping shovel loads of dirt on you for the last 20 posts. Give it up, your making yourself look foolish! :roll:
Click to expand...

Just keep staying on the Pro band wagon. The dude just loves to hear himself talk. He has got to be an expert in everything :roll: He knows what he said, and that he made it up. I caught him on that and he knows it. Can't just say stuff and not be able to back it up with facts if you are going to post something like that. Yeah, I said no scouts were looking at him, obviously they are, but I didn't come out here and make up some bogus scouting report and claim to have heard it from a many scouts as he said. Now he is saying Corso said it.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your nuts. Corso is a real fine judge of talent, the only reason he is on that show is because he is nuts. Anyways he is no NFL scout, and you still don't have proof of any scouts saying that crap. And I do see the light it is you being in denial of how big of a homer you are. You love throwing that out there when you are the biggest of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you dug your own grave and PRO has been dumping shovel loads of dirt on you for the last 20 posts. Give it up, your making yourself look foolish! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keep staying on the Pro band wagon. The dude just loves to hear himself talk. He has got to be an expert in everything :roll: He knows what he said, and that he made it up. I caught him on that and he knows it. Can't just say stuff and not be able to back it up with facts if you are going to post something like that. Yeah, I said no scouts were looking at him, obviously they are, but I didn't come out here and make up some bogus scouting report and claim to have heard it from a many scouts as he said. Now he is saying Corso said it.
Click to expand...

I know I should lower my expectations of your comprehension abilities being that you are the true utehomer and all. But really, do you even read what you spew? You said NONE, then some, then you said I made it up, then you cast off the 'experts'. Go back and see what MY first post on scouts looking at Collie said, then go back and look at the comments you made thereafter. It should only take you a couple of hours to read through a dozen or so posts, so I'll wait.


----------



## bowhunter3

I know what I said, and I know what you said. I am still waiting for you to have some proof to your statement. Is Corso all you got :roll:


----------



## UintaMan

LMAO o-|| -_O- -_O- O|* O|* O|* -/O_-


----------



## Chaser

HighNDry said:


> Squeeking out wins usually doesn't fare well in the national spotlight....


So what does this say for the Y?


----------



## HighNDry

Same thing. Why?


----------



## seniorsetterguy

HighNDry said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also not one to talk any smack about Alex Smith or Andrew Bogut. Regardless of what they have or have not done to this point in their far-from-over professional careers Utah is the only school in NCAA history to have TWO #1 draft picks in the NBA and NFL in the same year. You gotta give them props for that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it. They get touted as the next best thing to water in the desert, with expectations of going in and immediately helping some struggling teams. They didn't do it. Now, had they been drafted under the idea that they would develop into good players eventually, I wouldn't ride them so hard.
> 
> Steve Young is different because he was drafted into a struggling league. When he got to the NFL, he made his own decision to stay at SF and learn under Montana. He had offers to go to other teams and start but he made the decision to do it the way he did it. Superbowls and MVP status followed.
> 
> McMahon, just went in and did his thing. A superbowl followed.
> 
> Maybe down the road we will see one of the Utes first round, number one picks do something. That would be great. But, they have not lived up to the game changing, franchise changing, instant impact superheroes they were touted as being.
Click to expand...

You left out Steve Young's Tampa Bay experience. He was there for several years getting his butt kicked and his bell rung, winning very little. Much like Smith's experience at SF. Steve got so used to scrambling for his life, that they had to train that out of him when he got to SF.


----------



## Chaser

HighNDry said:


> Same thing. Why?


Because points keep getting brought up by BYU fans to bash the Utes, yet their own damned team is guilty of the same stuff! The Utes had two conference games that were really close, and one against OSU. In the end, they won. That's more than BYU can say! Who cares if they were close?! In the end, the better team prevailed!


----------



## proutdoors

seniorsetterguy said:


> You left out Steve Young's Tampa Bay experience. He was there for several years getting his butt kicked and his bell rung, winning very little. Much like Smith's experience at SF. Steve got so used to scrambling for his life, that they had to train that out of him when he got to SF.


You left out how Steve Young wasn't benched and sent to the showers PERMANENTLY by Tampa Bay like Smith was. Tampa was a much worse team than SF also. Let's keep it in perspective.


ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Because points keep getting brought up by BYU fans to bash the Utes, yet their own damned team is guilty of the same stuff! The Utes had two conference games that were really close, and one against OSU. In the end, they won. That's more than BYU can say! Who cares if they were close?! In the end, the better team prevailed!


Apparently you don't recall all the comments about BYU and the Washington game (that they WON) among others. Trash talking is what this is, to expect rational comments from either side is nonsensical to begin with, especially this week. :?


----------



## Chaser

I feel so honored! This is the first time Pro has labeled anything I have posted as "nonsensical". I'm so proud I could burst!


----------



## proutdoors

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> I feel so honored! This is the first time Pro has labeled anything I have posted as "nonsensical". I'm so proud I could burst!


I'm proud you know what it means. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf

this entire game is going to come down to the lack of BYU's defense.....Utah's d will hit the Y right in the mouth and do enough to contain the Y's offense....Utah's offense has enough weapons to expose byu's defense...that will be the difference maker....


----------



## Chaser

utahgolf said:


> this entire game is going to come down to the lack of BYU's defense.....Utah's d will hit the Y right in the mouth and do enough to contain the Y's offense....Utah's offense has enough weapons to expose byu's defense...that will be the difference maker....


+100 :!:


----------



## seniorsetterguy

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> this entire game is going to come down to the lack of BYU's defense.....Utah's d will hit the Y right in the mouth and do enough to contain the Y's offense....Utah's offense has enough weapons to expose byu's defense...that will be the difference maker....
> 
> 
> 
> +100 :!:
Click to expand...

But BYU's d is a capital D and stands for Divine Intervention. Now what do you have to say for yourself, smarty pants. We're better than you, times infinity!!! :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chaser

This year the "D" stands for "DOOMED", sorry SSG! Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## seniorsetterguy

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> This year the "D" stands for "DOOMED", sorry SSG! Didn't you get the memo?


Which one?


----------



## seniorsetterguy

proutdoors said:


> seniorsetterguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out Steve Young's Tampa Bay experience. He was there for several years getting his butt kicked and his bell rung, winning very little. Much like Smith's experience at SF. Steve got so used to scrambling for his life, that they had to train that out of him when he got to SF.
> 
> 
> 
> You left out how Steve Young wasn't benched and sent to the showers PERMANENTLY by Tampa Bay like Smith was. Tampa was a much worse team than SF also. Let's keep it in perspective.
Click to expand...

Was I talking to you? You young folks should learn some manners! :wink: Now Bart, there are perspectives other than your own. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

seniorsetterguy said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seniorsetterguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out Steve Young's Tampa Bay experience. He was there for several years getting his butt kicked and his bell rung, winning very little. Much like Smith's experience at SF. Steve got so used to scrambling for his life, that they had to train that out of him when he got to SF.
> 
> 
> 
> You left out how Steve Young wasn't benched and sent to the showers PERMANENTLY by Tampa Bay like Smith was. Tampa was a much worse team than SF also. Let's keep it in perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was I talking to you? You young folks should learn some manners! :wink: Now Bart, there are perspectives other than your own. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Are you serious? :shock: :wink: True or false, Young did more in Tampa than Smith has done in SF? True or false, there was a high demand for Young, and there is no/little demand for Smith? Was Young the No.1 overall pick of the *NFL* draft like Smith? Just wondering if an old, wise feller can clear up these questions I have. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry

Alex Smith will never be the quarterback to lead a team to a superbowl and be named MVP. 
You left out McMahon. Can you comment on him, please?

I may have left out Youngs Tampa Experience, but at least he came out and won some superbowls, put in some great seasons for SF and was an MVP. Tell me when Smith does that so I can wake you from your dreams. He never will.

Besides According to Medenhall BYU students donate more cars to the Kidney Foundation...of course, that just says that Y students are driving more junkers!


----------



## HighNDry

I just hope it doesn't come down to a last second field goal and the referee blocks it again (like Washington game). That one just hasn't set well with the U fans. In fact none of the Y wins have set well with the U fans. They'd rather play a 0-9 BYU team. They'd still take down the goal posts too! _(O)_


----------



## HighNDry

Do you know why they called the university Brigham Young University instead of Parley P. Pratt University?

P P P U just didn't sound right!


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Was I talking to you? You young folks should learn some manners! :wink: Now Bart, there are perspectives other than your own. :mrgreen:[/quote]Are you serious? :shock: :wink: True or false, Young did more in Tampa than Smith has done in SF? True or false, there was a high demand for Young, and there is no/little demand for Smith? Was Young the No.1 overall pick of the *NFL* draft like Smith? Just wondering if an old, wise feller can clear up these questions I have. :wink: :mrgreen:[/quote]

I'm a lot better at essay questions, professor!


----------



## stick_man

All right, boys and girls. I have to ask when was the last time you ever heard a pro scout come out and talk ANYTHING about ANY potential draft pick? In public, it just isn't done. I am sure they talk within their own circles, but not in public. I have heard several times on ESPN (for what THAT's worth) the mention of Collie's name, and Unga's, and Pitta's, and Hall's. I have also heard mention of Brian Johnson's name, but not many more from Utah. It is the analysts and announcers that talk PUBLICLY about the college players, not the scouts. The scouts would be STUPID to talk up a player that the team they work for may be interested in. Why do all the scouting for everybody in the entire league?

On another note, I see this game resembling games of the WAC glory years... all offense, little defense. I say BYU prevails in a high scoring affair, similar to the BYU-UNLV game. Utah's defense is nowhere near as fast as TCU's. I see the sacks limited to maybe 3 or 4, but not 7.


----------



## Huge29

stick_man said:


> All right, boys and girls. I have to ask when was the last time you ever heard a pro scout come out and talk ANYTHING about ANY potential draft pick? In public, it just isn't done. I am sure they talk within their own circles, but not in public. I have heard several times on ESPN (for what THAT's worth) the mention of Collie's name, and Unga's, and Pitta's, and Hall's. I have also heard mention of Brian Johnson's name, but not many more from Utah. It is the analysts and announcers that talk PUBLICLY about the college players, not the scouts. The scouts would be STUPID to talk up a player that the team they work for may be interested in. Why do all the scouting for everybody in the entire league?


Unofficially Hans Olsen has spoken to some scouts, who he knows from NFL experience himself; he said that the one most sought after from the Y is actually Feinga FWIW. I don't see BJ going anywhere as soon as Pitta, Collie, Unga, Feinga or Hall; of course, making the unreal assumption that all 5 were to go in the same draft. Feinga being the only senior, would likely go before BJ. If we are talking individual achievement, here you go, personally team achievement is far more important, but somewhat interesting:
QB rating = Hall @ 6 and BJ @ 20
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
and receivers http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
Collie #1 and Pitta #15, the only team with two in the top 15 Freddie Brown at #60 http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
Unga at #33 and Asiata at #79
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80


----------



## deadicated1

stick man, you just explained my hunting theory to a "T" hehe.


----------



## HighNDry

This game will be played just like all the other teams play BYU. When BYU comes to town it is the MWC game of the year for that team. Teams just step it up for BYU becasue they have been the standard top team in the WAC and MWC confrences. Utah is slowly getting to that reputation, but BYU has a target on their back every year. It's not fair to compare game for game BYU against Utah because other teams usually throw their best emotion and talent at BYU. It's just the way it is.


----------



## UintaMan

utahgolf said:


> this entire game is going to come down to the lack of BYU's defense.....*Utah's d will hit the Y right in the mouth and do enough to contain the Y's offense....*Utah's offense has enough weapons to expose byu's defense...that will be the difference maker....


Not hardly! BYU's offense has enough weapons to expose Utah's defense and hit them right in the mouth! That will be the difference maker.....


----------



## UintaMan

Does anyone else find it funny that BYU is getting as much if not more publicity than the undefeated Utes are with the National Media? I'm loving every minute of it. Here's another link from Graham Watson on how Hall and Collie met and became teammates on Espn's college football home page. This is just one of many that she has blogged about in regards to the courgars. I found this very interesting and did not know that it went down like this, kind of cool though the way it all worked out. Check out the article!

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/others/0-2-1 ... Tempe.html


----------



## jahan

UintaMan said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that BYU is getting as much if not more publicity than the undefeated Utes are with the National Media? I'm loving every minute of it. Here's another link from Graham Watson on how Hall and Collie met and became teammates on Espn's college football home page. This is just one of many that she has blogged about in regards to the courgars. I found this very interesting and did not know that it went down like this, kind of cool though the way it all worked out. Check out the article!
> 
> http://myespn.go.com/blogs/others/0-2-1 ... Tempe.html


That is fine with me, I wish BYU was also still undefeated then all the pressure would be on the Y. It doesn't matter who gets the most press, what matters is who wins the game. This is all good for the conference.


----------



## bowhunter3

BYU is 10-1 and ranked number 14 in the bcs, they should get there fair share of press in this game :roll: I have heard a lot of good press nationally about both teams, pretty cool. Just wish more of the country could see this game. Stupid Mtn.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> Just wish more of the country could see this game. *Stupid Mtn.*


I knew there was something on this subject we could agree on! -*|*-


----------



## bowhunter3

sooner or later it was bound to happen :lol: I am sure if we talked about any other team or sports we would agree more. Heck you like the UFC you can't be all bad :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan

jahan said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find it funny that BYU is getting as much if not more publicity than the undefeated Utes are with the National Media? I'm loving every minute of it. Here's another link from Graham Watson on how Hall and Collie met and became teammates on Espn's college football home page. This is just one of many that she has blogged about in regards to the courgars. I found this very interesting and did not know that it went down like this, kind of cool though the way it all worked out. Check out the article!
> 
> http://myespn.go.com/blogs/others/0-2-1 ... Tempe.html
> 
> 
> 
> That is fine with me, I wish BYU was also still undefeated then all the pressure would be on the Y. It doesn't matter who gets the most press, what matters is who wins the game. *This is all good for the conference.*
Click to expand...



Exactly


----------



## GaryFish

I read some stuff last week about the BCS conferences complaining that all the press was going to the BCS busters - and they didn't like that. No one is talking about who will win the Big East or ACC - instead all talk is on Boise State, utahutes, Ball State, and BYU to some extent - because that is where there is interest. Ironic.


----------



## bowhunter3

GaryFish said:


> I read some stuff last week about the BCS conferences complaining that all the press was going to the BCS busters - and they didn't like that. No one is talking about who will win the Big East or ACC - instead all talk is on Boise State, utahutes, Ball State, and BYU to some extent - because that is where there is interest. Ironic.


I heard that to. I also read a article from a idiot on ESPN .com that no one in the MWC could beat even Arkansas. I laughed because the next week Wyoming beat Tennessee. Our conference is better than the Pac 10, ACC and Big East, and probably better than the Big 10 this year.


----------



## Guest

It is already better than the Big East and arguably the ACC now. If Boise State joins then it would definitely be better than the ACC and comparable to the Pac-10 and Big-10.


----------



## jahan

bowhunter3 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read some stuff last week about the BCS conferences complaining that all the press was going to the BCS busters - and they didn't like that. No one is talking about who will win the Big East or ACC - instead all talk is on Boise State, utahutes, Ball State, and BYU to some extent - because that is where there is interest. Ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that to. I also read a article from a idiot on ESPN .com that no one in the MWC could beat even Arkansas. I laughed because the next week Wyoming beat Tennessee. Our conference is better than the Pac 10, ACC and Big East, and probably better than the Big 10 this year.
Click to expand...

I read that same article that guy was an idiot trying to get some attention. He was probably a new writer trying to make an impression. He had no facts, it was comical though. He did give a little credit to the Utes, but then and the end he said none of these teams could even beat Arkansas, jack ass.


----------



## stick_man

bowhunter3 said:


> BYU is 10-1 and ranked number 14 in the bcs, they should get there fair share of press in this game :roll: I have heard a lot of good press nationally about both teams, pretty cool. *Just wish more of the country could see this game.* Stupid Mtn.


I think it is pretty sad that the 0-10 Washington vs. 1-10 Wash St. game will be seen by more of the country than the BYU-Utah game. Way to go, MWC. Heck of a bang-up job you did on the TV contracts.


----------



## snobiller22

Not to mention you miss half the game due to the camrea man getting faked out every time by the option or play action. IT'S PATHETIC!!!




BTW, Utah wins 40-24 over the ***** cats!!! HA HA HA HA HA ...........Utah man sir, Utah man am I, KAI I!!!!!!!


----------



## UintaMan

I found another awesome video on the web, check it out!


----------



## UintaMan

Anyone watch ESPN's College Gameday this morning? They had a huge piece on there about the BYU - UTAH rivalry, it was an awesome piece. It is nice to know that the whole National Media scene now understands that this is one of the best rivalry's in College Football. Bronco stated in there that he talked with Urban Myer last year and he told Bronco that the with his experience in the BYU - UTAH rivalry he's seen nothing like it. That is quite a statement coming from a National Champion SEC Coach and Coach of the year in College Football. I was impressed by that statement as well as the fact that Bronco is talking to Urban Myer WTF, lol. Anyway now with the good stuff. They all realize and spoke about the the bid to the BCS bowl being between Utah, Boise State and BYU. They even mentioned that they didn't now what would happen if BYU wins and Boise State wins, they weren't sure how far BYU would go up in the rankings after a win and would it be enough to jump Boise State. *Corso has BYU with the upset, he doesn't think Utah's defense will be able to stop BYU's offense, however, he said the reason that the Y is going to win is because of their defense, LMAO.* He said BYU's defense will make some huge plays and make Utah turn the ball over. Now I guess that could happen, however, it's hilarious that someone would come out on National TV and predict that happening with the way BYU's defense has looked the last half of the year, again I'm LMAO! Corso is an idiot! I can't stand Herbstriet, however, he at least made some sence even though he picked against my cougs. He stated that Utah's defense would be to strong and that the Utes would win a close, low scoring game like 17 - 14 for the Utes. Fowler didn't give a pick but again stated that this is one of the best rivalrys in the country and it should be a close knock down drag out game. Corso picked Boise State to beat Nevada, and Herbstriet picked Nevad to upset Boise State. So like I have been saying for a while now with many of you, and you know who you are :wink: saying that I'm on drugs and up in the night, you can't say that it's not a fact like you have been that if BYU wins and Boise State looses than BYU will be in the BCS. I'm sorry it took so long to register *Orivs1* :mrgreen: , lol, however, I was right for once in my life and I can only hope it comes to fruition(not sure how to spell fruition, sounds good though).

I really feel BYU is going to win this game as I have posted previously, I just thought it was funny about how Corso said we were going to win. Hey at least they are giving the Utes and Cougs as well as the Mtn West Conference some major props and air time. I must say It would be awesome if Boise did come to the conference, between them BYU and Utah we would probably crash the BCS for the next 3 years or so and by then the BCS would be back at the table for their 4 year meetings in which they decide what conferences should get automatic bids to the BCS. Things could be shaping up great for the MTN West Conference even with a ****ty TV deal. Maybe the future of the MTN West conference isn't as bad as we all may think. Let's go Cougs, kick them red devils all over the field! And to top everything off I just noticed that my wife dressed my baby boy in a RED shirt today :twisted: That came off in a hurry. In all honesty no matter who wins today this is a great day for the MTN West conference!


----------



## HOGAN

UintaMan said:


> I found another awesome video on the web, check it out!


Just wasted 5 minutes of my life. _/O


----------



## coyoteslayer

Uh OH Uintaman has to eat humble pie again. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> coyoteslayer wrote:
> I think BYU will be humbled again on Saturday like they were when they played TCU. BYU didn't learn anything from playing TCU. *The UTES have the BYU's number and it will be awesome when BYU is exposed again*.
> *Remember when the UTES beat BYU 52-21 in 2004*. Well I think The UTES will win this year 35-21. *I also think the UTES will be ahead most of the game.*
> 
> That's the second time in two days time that you have made this comment, you really are an idiot aren't you? Why don't you take your idiotic comments to where buggs took them!


UINTAMAN, now who is the idiot???


----------



## UintaMan

coyoteslayer said:


> coyoteslayer wrote:
> I think BYU will be humbled again on Saturday like they were when they played TCU. BYU didn't learn anything from playing TCU. *The UTES have the BYU's number and it will be awesome when BYU is exposed again*.
> *Remember when the UTES beat BYU 52-21 in 2004*. Well I think The UTES will win this year 35-21. *I also think the UTES will be ahead most of the game.*
> 
> That's the second time in two days time that you have made this comment, you really are an idiot aren't you? Why don't you take your idiotic comments to where buggs took them!
> 
> 
> 
> UINTAMAN, now who is the idiot???
Click to expand...

I guess we are both idiots! What happened to Unga getting his azz kicked by Utah's defense? I think It's safe to say that Max Hall handed the game to Utah. BYU had no problems moving the ball on Utah's defense when Max Hall wasn't busy turning the ball over on every other possession! It was a great, close game until Max gave the game away. Sorry TCU exposed BYU, Utah didn't! Max Hall exposed himself, it had nothing to do with the Utes defense. Now on the other hand Brian Johnson and the Ute offense played incredible and they diserved to win with that kind of play. BYU's defense did what it had to do and I was surprised they played as well as they did. All in all it has ended up being another incredible year for the Utes, I must admitt I am a very jealous Y fan. That's why I am so passionate because I want to experience the whole BCS incredible season like the Ute fans have now done twice. There is always next year when the roles are reversed and my cougs have all the big boys at home, maybe that's the year I don't know. I would take this 10-2 season anyday over the last two 10-2 seasons. The Utes and the conference benefited by the cougs being ranked as high as they were when they played because it made the National Media cover the heck out of it which they did. The best thing about it was that most people couldn't watch Max play like a total idiot! I just hope the Utes get matched up with Florida in the Sugar bowl, that would be an awesome game to watch, and if not them they Alabama. With that said you really didn't make a deacent or educated comment all season so you're still the bigger idiot and I'm not sure anyone would dispute that except maybe your little girl friend Hogan!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I guess we are both idiots!


I'm not going to be part of your stupidity. It's about time you take ownership.



> It's safe to say that Max Hall handed the game to Utah.


The UTES caused Max Hall to make stupid plays.



> With that said you really didn't make a deacent or educated comment all season so you're still the bigger idiot and I'm not sure anyone would dispute that except maybe your little girl friend Hogan!


I told you BYU would lose to TCU and the UTES. Now quit being a little baby.


----------



## UintaMan

coyoteslayer said:


> I guess we are both idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to be part of your stupidity. It's about time you take ownership.
> 
> [quote:38d9y2u6]It's safe to say that Max Hall handed the game to Utah.
Click to expand...

The UTES caused Max Hall to make stupid plays.[/quote:38d9y2u6]

What? You mean take ownership like you do? LMAO :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> What? You mean take ownership like you do? LMAO


I told you the UTES would thump BYU and now you're acting like a sore loser. Maybe you can learn from SSG example.


----------



## orvis1

Cmon Uintaman I know today has to be a tough day for you, but the Ute D deserves more credit than you are giving them. The game was close until Max started gift wrapping the ball for the Utes but the U defense caused those turnovers! The U offenese while sputtered at times you have to give Brian Johnson major credit for his perfomance an almost perfect game! The teams would have had another close one if it were not for all the turnovers once you have 3 turnovers your chances to the win the game are about zilch! Credit the Y for a good season but now it is time to enjoy your free BCS cash for the conference and root for the Utes to beat BAMA! You will be able to cream a week pack ten team and have a quality season, but the Y was spanked yesterday!
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER

I love how fast Y fan has dumped hall as their hero... Its all Hall's fault, it had nothing to do with a quality defense right... :roll: 

Nope, Hall must be a closet Ute fan.... you gotta love the zoobs... :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I love how fast Y fan has dumped hall as their hero... Its all Hall's fault, it had nothing to do with a quality defense right...


+1 A BYU fan will never say the UTE Defense caused Max Hall to have a bad night. Maybe they should ask Max Hall.


----------



## GaryFish

coyoteslayer said:


> I love how fast Y fan has dumped hall as their hero... Its all Hall's fault, it had nothing to do with a quality defense right...
> 
> 
> 
> +1 A BYU fan will never say the UTE Defense caused Max Hall to have a bad night. Maybe they should ask Max Hall.
Click to expand...

The Utah Ute defense was awesome. It was thier scheme that caused Hall the fits. Going back on the TiVo - on all 4 pics (the flipped ball to George was freaky and not in the same group) - the Utes rushed 4, had the wide outs and TEs in man coverage, and floated 3 just to follow Hall's eyes. Hall's weakness has been he looks right where he is going to throw - and the Utes exploited that perfectly. They had the speed to break on where Hall was looking and picked him clean. Without getting very specific on every pic - the Utes had an incredibly effective scheme and executed it perfectly - and the result was the 4 interceptions. Excellent defense Utes.

And I'm not ready to throw Hall out with the bathwater either. He is an excellent QB - which is a compliment to the Ute defense to do what no other team has been able to do. Hall will be fine. I think he's the best QB in CougarTown since Detmer - and his winning percentage bears that out. He is very good - but Saturday, the Ute defense was better.


----------



## orvis1

GaryFish said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how fast Y fan has dumped hall as their hero... Its all Hall's fault, it had nothing to do with a quality defense right...
> 
> 
> 
> +1 A BYU fan will never say the UTE Defense caused Max Hall to have a bad night. Maybe they should ask Max Hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Utah Ute defense was awesome. It was thier scheme that caused Hall the fits. Going back on the TiVo - on all 4 pics (the flipped ball to George was freaky and not in the same group) - the Utes rushed 4, had the wide outs and TEs in man coverage, and floated 3 just to follow Hall's eyes. Hall's weakness has been he looks right where he is going to throw - and the Utes exploited that perfectly. They had the speed to break on where Hall was looking and picked him clean. Without getting very specific on every pic - the Utes had an incredibly effective scheme and executed it perfectly - and the result was the 4 interceptions. Excellent defense Utes.
> 
> And I'm not ready to throw Hall out with the bathwater either. He is an excellent QB - which is a compliment to the Ute defense to do what no other team has been able to do. Hall will be fine. I think he's the best QB in CougarTown since Detmer - and his winning percentage bears that out. He is very good - but Saturday, the Ute defense was better.
Click to expand...

As we have come to expect from you gary another insightful intelligent post! :mrgreen:


----------



## seniorsetterguy

GaryFish said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how fast Y fan has dumped hall as their hero... Its all Hall's fault, it had nothing to do with a quality defense right...
> 
> 
> 
> +1 A BYU fan will never say the UTE Defense caused Max Hall to have a bad night. Maybe they should ask Max Hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Utah Ute defense was awesome. It was thier scheme that caused Hall the fits. Going back on the TiVo - on all 4 pics (the flipped ball to George was freaky and not in the same group) - the Utes rushed 4, had the wide outs and TEs in man coverage, and floated 3 just to follow Hall's eyes. Hall's weakness has been he looks right where he is going to throw - and the Utes exploited that perfectly. They had the speed to break on where Hall was looking and picked him clean. Without getting very specific on every pic - the Utes had an incredibly effective scheme and executed it perfectly - and the result was the 4 interceptions. Excellent defense Utes.
> 
> And I'm not ready to throw Hall out with the bathwater either. He is an excellent QB - which is a compliment to the Ute defense to do what no other team has been able to do. Hall will be fine. I think he's the best QB in CougarTown since Detmer - and his winning percentage bears that out. He is very good - but Saturday, the Ute defense was better.
Click to expand...

+1 and what do you mean a Y fan would never credit the U defense. I think I was one of the first to post up and I indeed gave them a ton of credit. Now, ease up on the gloating and the trash talk, U fan! :lol:


----------

